# Последствия печальные остеопатического лечения



## Miss2925 (2 Фев 2016)

Я в течение 2 лет лечилась у остеопатов (головные боли, сколиоз, небольшая боль слева в пояснице при под'еме тяжести), все это меня больше не беспокоит. Но! Сразу после приема на следующий день появилась какая-то депрессия и раздражительность, которая со временем усилилась. Появился перекос тела-мышцы пресса под углом к тазу, как бы верхняя часть теловища под углом к тазу и ногам, в шее чувсивую зажатость, голову "тянет" назад и на бок, она как бы "уезжает" в сторону от шеи. Кроме появившейся депрессии еще появилась утомляемость, тахикардия, проблемы со сном. На днях сделала МРТ. Остеопаты работали наложением рук. На мои жалобы на развившийся невроз остеопат поработал с головой, невроз прошел, но появилось головокружения. На следующем сеансе головокружения снял, но появился опять невроз. Замкнутый круг. Скажите, что происходит и можно ли как-то вернуть все в исходное состояние? Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (2 Фев 2016)

*Miss2925*, Елена, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2016)

Депрессия от остеопатии!
Это новое в мануальной практике!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Фев 2016)

Интересно,Miss, при возникновении "депрессии" возникает желание уйти в мир иной? Если такого нет, то не стоит навешивать на себя глупые ярлыки.


----------



## Miss2925 (3 Фев 2016)

Два остеопата диагностирует эту депрессию как интоксикацию организма-сбой в работе тонкого кишечника после остеопатического вмешательства. Еще один остеопат рассматривал эту депрессию как напряжение в левой височной кости.. Кому верить и что делать?


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Интересно,Miss, при возникновении "депрессии" возникает желание уйти в мир иной? Если такого нет, то не стоит навешивать на себя глупые ярлыки.


 Да, как раз возникают такие мысли. Вчера была на консультации мануального терапевта-поставил диагноз "соматическое нарушение работы тонкого кишечника, 
интоксикация", якобы отсюда вся депрессия


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Фев 2016)

Miss2925 написал(а):


> Два остеопата диагностирует эту депрессию как интоксикацию организма-сбой в работе тонкого кишечника после остеопатического вмешательства. Еще один остеопат рассматривал эту депрессию как напряжение в левой височной кости.. Кому верить и что делать?
> 
> Да, как раз возникают такие мысли. Вчера была на консультации мануального терапевта-поставил диагноз "соматическое нарушение работы тонкого кишечника,
> интоксикация", якобы отсюда вся депрессия


Да, не везёт Вам с эскулапами..
Обращайтесь в таком случае к психотерапевту. Иначе можете стать пациенткой психиатра.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2016)

У остеопатов свой взгляд на болезни.


----------

